# 1957 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix



## bulldog1935 (Apr 23, 2016)

Not mine - wish it was.  Ebay/UK show and tell that was highlighted on Classic Rendevous. 
Just too perfect and a too great a detail photo set to leave alone - all that's missing is a brake detail.  
No, I won't be bidding, but could make this size fit...



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
reported in the ebay listing as original owner and shop-maintained. 

Sheldon has a 1958 catalog listing


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 24, 2016)

Are the fenders replacements? Those love to crack and chip. Great bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 24, 2016)

Again Mike, not mine - just too pretty to not post.  
I'm sure those had to be replaced along the way and they look like they could date into the 70s.  
He did report the bike had been shop-maintained.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 25, 2016)

ps Mike, while we all like to see those time-capsule bikes that someone purchased then ignored, a bike like this, that has been used, never abused, never weathered, and well-cared for, has so much more class.  In the bike-boom bikes, the time capsule versions have greater value.  But when you get this age and rarity, the ridden and cared-for bike is worth just as much as the ignored time-capsule bike. 

I had a fun ride Friday on my old Raleigh.  Everywhere I stopped, it started a conversation, and I was very happy to share our history together. 
One woman, whose husband was enamored with my Raleigh, said, "it looks retro." 
Well it is 40 years old...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 26, 2016)

something else I really like about this bike are those short-reach bars


 
This is a bike that was built to live with daily, tour distance, and generally ride upright and cozy.  
The Raleigh catalog lists the bars as Reg Harris road bend.  Makes me wonder if those gorgeous compact drops are actually the original bar.  
I believe the saddle is a swap.  The catalog lists Brooks Swallow, and his saddle is much more upright (wide, cozy), though probably has been on the bike since day one.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd turn that saddle clamp around, unless you need the saddle closer to the stem & bar.


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 10, 2016)

I've got a Hercules very similar to this. I had shoulder surgery recently so I can't get it out for a photo session until I can use my arm again. I don't know if I'll be able to ride drop bars anymore and considered using different  handlebars and saddle for an upright riding position. I love these old clubman bikes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2016)

when you get there, looking forward to the photos


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 11, 2016)

My Hercules is a puzzle. It has BH racelite hubs, 27" x 1 1/4" Dunlop rims, Benelux derailleurs, Williams half step chain rings that I was able to date to 1962. The badge is marked Birmingham. The frame has fancy cutout lugs, top tube is 1", seat and down tubes are 1" 1/4", thin tapered stays. I need to check the seat tube for a seam to confirm if it might be a 531 triangle. Fenders are Bluemels. Bars, stem, and brakes are GB if I recall properly. Paint is gold with box striping. It has braze ons for a frame pump on the top tube. It has an AMF marking but is far from the Hercules / AMF 10-speeds that are normally seen. I have long suspected it to be a left over Kestrel that AMF bought during the Hercules factory shuttering and move to Raleigh in Nottingham.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2016)

the frugal Brits will also use up parts.  
I imagine more than one bike left Nottingham with a leftover Birmingham head badge.  
A bike with that history could also have field mods.


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 11, 2016)

The reason I think it might be a Kestrel frame is that it is a higher end racing frame, much like Raleighs Lenton frames. The Hercules 10-speeds we commonly see are based on the Sport frame and have 26" wheels and Huret components. I don't think it has any field mods, it is very original right down to the Camel tires. I bought it out of long term storage and it was complete other than the saddle was missing. I will try to operate my camera left handed and do a proper write up of it soon.


----------



## JamesLed007 (Aug 25, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> ps Mike, while we all like to see those time-capsule bikes that someone purchased then ignored, a bike like this, that has been used, never abused, never weathered, and well-cared for, has so much more class.  In the bike-boom bikes, the time capsule versions have greater value.  But when you get this age and rarity, the ridden and cared-for bike is worth just as much as the ignored time-capsule bike.
> 
> I had a fun ride Friday on my old Raleigh.  Everywhere I stopped, it started a conversation, and I was very happy to share our history together.
> One woman, whose husband was enamored with my Raleigh, said, "it looks retro."
> Well it is 40 years old...


----------



## JamesLed007 (Aug 25, 2016)

I have a vintage mid-70's Raleigh Grand Prix in good condition that I am considering selling but not sure where to start. Thanks for any suggestions?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 25, 2016)

they sell for $100-200 depending on condition


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 2, 2017)

I bought a bare frame yesterday...


 
No rust on this frame, just grease - will begin with a good cleaning


----------



## sam (Feb 2, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I bought a bare frame yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> No rust on this frame, just grease - will begin with a good cleaning



That one was made for the British Market--lamp bracket holder on the right fork leg.


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 2, 2017)

The bike at the top in England does not have the lamp bracket nut on the fork. That is what is in the ad. Every one I have seen on Ebay UK has the lamp bracket nut.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2017)

ok, now that mine is in the mail, Yellow Jersey has NOS Whitworth 26 tpi headsets  (bottom brackets, too)


----------



## WVBicycles (Feb 4, 2017)

Ive always wanted one of these so much class and the front shifter adds cool points in my book.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 4, 2017)

Though it was the top-line Raleigh when it was built, and the world's benchmark production bike, it specs out as equivalent to a Super Course from the bike boom - straight gauge Reynolds triangle and Raleigh 2030 fork.  I'm not going to be trying to build the bare frame stock - just the Williams crank would be cost-prohibitive - but plan to make it look traditional.


----------

